# LowEndTalk owners & admins promote racism



## centoslgd (Jun 11, 2015)

This is not the first time I have seen this but I have flagged several racist comments in the past as well. Those comments are not only highly controversial but depict hatred against different races, nationalities & religions. Usually the LET administration takes no action but when too many people raise voice against such comments, the maximum they do is deleting the comment but the user is never warned or banned. So his comment gets deleted & he repeats the same act again & again. One of the similar things happened about 10 hours ago which was flagged by many users but still no action has been taken.

Here is the link


----------



## MartinD (Jun 11, 2015)

Okay, fair enough though there's a difference between promotion and ignorance and contrary to what some might say, one does not beget the other.

What's it got to do with vpsBoard?


----------



## centoslgd (Jun 11, 2015)

MartinD said:


> Okay, fair enough though there's a difference between promotion and ignorance and contrary to what some might say, one does not beget the other.
> 
> What's it got to do with vpsBoard?


Post something against ColoCrossing, one of their shell brands or the admins & you will get to know in just a few minutes whether the admins are ignorant or not. You will either get banned or the discussion will be set to sink.

It has nothing to do with vpsBoard but since this is also an hosting related board so I am posting it here so that everyone can know the real face of LowEndTalk owners/admins. There is one mod there who is quite decent but he probably can't do much in presence of other clowns there.


----------



## telephone (Jun 11, 2015)

centoslgd said:


> Post something against ColoCrossing, one of their shell brands or the admins & you will get to know in just a few minutes whether the admins are ignorant or not. You will either get banned or the discussion will be set to sink.
> 
> It has nothing to do with vpsBoard but since this is also an hosting related board so I am posting it here so that everyone can know the real face of LowEndTalk owners/admins. There is one mod there who is quite decent but he probably can't do much in presence of other clowns there.


First off, post a thread on LET if that's where your problem lies. Venting here just makes you seem childish and crass.

There are plenty of negative posts about CC, CVPS, and their other brands on LET. Hardly any are set to sink (nowadays), and if they are it's because the discussion has become a breeding ground for unrelated parties. For example, the countless hosts that waste no time bashing other providers but fail to fix their own problems.

There is no "real face" of LET admins. It's very simple, if you don't like how LET is run then do not visit LET. I'd rather have administration that permits freedom of speech/expression than one that bans on the spot. If things get out of control, they'll step in.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 11, 2015)

Where's the racist comment? Is it the word terrorize in quotes? I don't get it, what race is that? Am I seeing it out of context?


----------



## mitgib (Jun 11, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> Where's the racist comment? Is it the word terrorize in quotes? I don't get it, what race is that? Am I seeing it out of context?


I know, right? I thought maybe funyuns was the racist comment


----------



## Amitz (Jun 11, 2015)

You may find Pakistan being automatically connected with terrorism insulting, but I see no racism here to be honest.


----------



## Munzy (Jun 11, 2015)

Most terrorists are trained out of Pakistan. There is actual documentation to prove that. Not to mention the hiding of bin Laden to continue a us funded war in the middle east.


----------



## raidz (Jun 11, 2015)

Don't visit the thread anymore, problem solved.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 11, 2015)

Uhh, didn't usa make Bin Laden who he is(was), in order to fight against russia?


Call me old but what?



Munzy said:


> Most terrorists are trained out of Pakistan. There is actual documentation to prove that. Not to mention the hiding of bin Laden to continue a us funded war in the middle east.


----------



## Munzy (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.visionofhumanity.org/sites/default/files/Global%20Terrorism%20Index%20Report%202014_0.pdfpage: 10 refrences the places with the highest number of Terrorism in said state. Pakistan is 3 shortly followed by India.

The real reason Bin Laden attacked the US is only known to him. However, a few key points have been always made. The state of Israel, and Palestine. Much more commonly though it is refereed to being because the US protected Saudia Arabia during the Gulf war, and denied the help of Bin Laden.

Yes, the US gave bin laden weapons to fight the Russians. Doesn't mean we created him into attacking the rest of the world. He made those choices.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/pakistan/5779916/Pakistani-president-Asif-Zardari-admits-creating-terrorist-groups.html

I am not saying everyone in Pakistan is bad, I am merely referencing that Pakistan is a breeding ground for terrorists, some of which attack the more prime goal of India.

www.theguardian.com/world/2011/may/03/osama-bin-laden-10-myths-cia-arsenal


----------



## Munzy (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.cfr.org/pakistan/isi-terrorism-behind-accusations/p11644


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2015)

So the offending comment was?!?!?!

*"plz don't "terrorize" this forum"?*

Has political correctness cut out tongues from our mouths now?  Is the terrorize on the figurative language DO-NOT-FLY list?

I could just as easily widely slap at the US and UK and say:

"plz don't "bomb" this forum"  <-- since both countries have well documented behavior of dropping bombs on anything, even for less than believable reasons.

As for Poor Bin Lying, I mean Tim Osman.  No body post murdering and a bad double. CIA asset, long deceased from health issues (early 2000's). Funniest part is the recent inventory of his alleged bookshelf:

http://www.dni.gov/files/documents/ubl/Bin_Ladin_Bookshelf_and_Declassifed_Documents.pdf

(English language reading is real interesting and some of those titles are hard to get let alone in say Pakistan --- very Patriot / Libertarian leaning stuff including a good bit of Federal Reserve related topics..)  They forgot to shoe horn some holocaust books and pro-Nazi in the collection though.  Disappointed with the staging crew on this one.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 11, 2015)

To be fair, I probably would have ignored the reported content as well.

Was it rude / said intentionally? Probably. But I don't think anyone should get banned over it. There are lots of ignorant people on the internet who make stupid comments, so seeing things that may offend you here, there, anywhere should be more or less expected nowadays on public forum sites.


----------



## drmike (Jun 11, 2015)

... and ...

LET defines itself in the Cestpit as, “generally a low-moderated forum and we like it like that”.

The net is a far more brutal... The OP should get PC site filtering and blocking (not kicking him/her as I run heavy filter lists myself to filter out spam, ad crap, bad actors, etc.) so as to not be mentally impacted by the real world out there.


----------



## raindog308 (Jun 11, 2015)

SeriesN said:


> Uhh, didn't usa make Bin Laden who he is(was), in order to fight against russia?


It's more complicated than that.  The 911 report (which is actually surprisingly well written for a gov't doc) has a long section on his background if you are genuinely curious.

http://www.9-11commission.gov/report/


----------



## mikho (Jun 12, 2015)

centoslgd said:


> This is not the first time I have seen this but I have flagged several racist comments in the past as well. Those comments are not only highly controversial but depict hatred against different races, nationalities & religions. Usually the LET administration takes no action but when too many people raise voice against such comments, the maximum they do is deleting the comment but the user is never warned or banned. So his comment gets deleted & he repeats the same act again & again. One of the similar things happened about 10 hours ago which was flagged by many users but still no action has been taken.
> 
> Here is the link


Feel free to report it, don't forget to include a reason for why you flagged the post. We can't read minds and in most cases we (mods&admins) comes from a different background with different views.

All reported posts are taken into consideration but if the included reason is blank or only has one or two words we have to guess and when that happens, the post usually stays.

So help us to help you.


----------



## fixidixi (Jun 12, 2015)

Well my faviourite phrases are discriminatory, and hate speech. I hear them a LOT. mostly in such context:

All those [green haired]  *?!#!! are so racist discriminatory, exclusionary [+whatever].

But talking like that isnt any of those things .

Like going on a revenge campaign is adviseable and peaceful.


----------

